
How Do You Do, FNU? Some in U.S. Handle Just One Name - cbhl
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-do-you-do-fnu-some-in-u-s-handle-just-one-name-1458594616
======
wyldfire
Cue "falsehoods programmers believe..."

